# Satin paint troubles



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Firstly, sorry for the essay!

I'm after some advice regarding a spoiler extension that I've recently had painted in satin by a bodyshop in the Deeside area. I bought a spoiler extension from Triple R composites, that fits over my existing spoiler, it came as a fibre glass piece, unpainted. After struggling to find a bodyshop that is recommended (North Wales area), I eventually got recommended one by the company that wrapped my roof in satin, so I booked it in with him and he sanded it down and filled in any gaps and painted it satin. All good so far.

So I pick it up and all looks good, although I didn't inspect it as I should have as I had to rush down after work (45 min drive), and it was a quick handover.

Went to fit on Sunday and the Satin is a good match, but the paint seemed very soft and would mark with any slight touch, I literally would put my finger on one area and the paint would mark and it would take a serious amount of cleaning to get it off. Also upon closer inspection there is what appears to be a paint run on the angled back edge of the lip and there is also indentations where it isn't smooth and hasn't been filled in. 

Anyway, after cleaning the paintwork thoroughly with a few soft products, it kind of looked ok. So even with my hesitations I went ahead and fitted it to the car, tigersealed it. Left it bonding for 24 hours secured down with detailing tape covered in soft towell to protect the paint. I've just removed the tape and towels and the spoiler is marked all over where the towel was, the pattern of the towel has printed into the satin! Surely it shouldn't be this soft from a bodyshop?! So I immediately got the shampoo out and washed it like I would with any other body part but with even more care, I look at my white wash mitt and the satin paint has rubbed off on the spoiler lip edges onto the mitt! So now the satin is ruined as it has unremovable marks and the paint had come off! And it's bonded on to the car.

SURELY this is not acceptable? I paid £100 for this. I'm going to phone back tomorrow, but the problem is he said he won't paint the part while it's on the car.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Almost sounds like no hardener was added to the paint, that is if it's 2k they may have just rattle can'd it. 

Paint to a degree does stay soft for a good two weeks at most you can put your finger nail in after I paint something, after a while in this sun it'll go rock hard

But yeah take it back or find another bodyshop, best of luck


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> Almost sounds like no hardener was added to the paint, that is if it's 2k they may have just rattle can'd it.
> 
> Paint to a degree does stay soft for a good two weeks at most you can put your finger nail in after I paint something, after a while in this sun it'll go rock hard
> 
> But yeah take it back or find another bodyshop, best of luck


I had a bad feeling all along that they might have rattle canned it. Would there be any obvious ways of telling if this was the case? It stank for days after, for some reason it reminded me of when I used to rattle can old parts.

I've contacted them today and they want me to take it back in on Thursday, as they agree it doesn't sound right. I think they are going to offer to respray, but while its on the car this time.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

KRaikkonenNo1 said:


> I had a bad feeling all along that they might have rattle canned it. Would there be any obvious ways of telling if this was the case? It stank for days after, for some reason it reminded me of when I used to rattle can old parts.
> 
> I've contacted them today and they want me to take it back in on Thursday, as they agree it doesn't sound right. I think they are going to offer to respray, but while its on the car this time.


Sounds like (hopefully) all will be sorted and they're agreeing with you thats it's not right.

Good luck and don't forget to update :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ideally he should have used a Matt lacquer or a matting agent in the lacquer.

Sounds like he just rattle canned it ️

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Problem now is, to do a good job they're going to have to remove ALL of the paint (which clearly wasn't hard) to be able to repaint it properly which is going to be very difficult now it's bonded onto the car. If they try to apply fresh paint over that soft paint, they're asking for trouble.


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Sounds like (hopefully) all will be sorted and they're agreeing with you thats it's not right.
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to update :thumb:


Yes, fingers crossed! Will update this thread :thumb:


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> Ideally he should have used a Matt lacquer or a matting agent in the lacquer.
> 
> Sounds like he just rattle canned it ️
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


I will mention about the top coat, etc, when I take it to him tomorrow.

I do get the feeling he rushed it as upon closer inspection this morning, there is more paint runs on the rear edge and it clearly hasn't been filled in and prepped properly.


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Barbel330 said:


> Problem now is, to do a good job they're going to have to remove ALL of the paint (which clearly wasn't hard) to be able to repaint it properly which is going to be very difficult now it's bonded onto the car. If they try to apply fresh paint over that soft paint, they're asking for trouble.


This is my main concern. I'm now not fully confident in their ability to safely remove and re-paint while it's on my car; I will not be happy if they make any mess of my spoiler, the surrounding nitrous blue paintwork or my satin roof.

I was half tempted to see if I could remove the part again, but ive been told Tiger Seal isn't the easiest to remove!?


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Small update on this: took it back to the bodyshop this morning, the original guy (who's name is on the business cards) wasn't there and 3 other guys came out and were quite apologetic. One of the guys apologised and told me that one of the "new lads" hadn't used an activator which is why I'm seeing problems. 

Due to the flush and awkward fit of the part, they asked if they could try and remove it, which I agreed to and so they removed it. So I've left the part with them and they are going to start again and repaint it today, and let it sit overnight and tomorrow morning to ensure the finish is better this time. I'm then going to take my car back down and they have said they will bond it on themselves, with some kind of aerospace sealant.

So hopefully all goes well and they rectify it. A hassle for me having to take 2 days off work and travel 45 minutes each way every time, but I suppose it's getting sorted.

These guys seemed like they knew much more and cared more, we're certainly interested on my RS, asking me to rev it 😂


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I know you've had hassle and time off work but I would call that a result I'm pretty sure it will be spot on when you get it back.


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

GSD said:


> I know you've had hassle and time off work but I would call that a result I'm pretty sure it will be spot on when you get it back.


That is true, all I want is for it to be sorted now and they seem to be doing that


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I think we need to see a picture of the rs with its new spoiler 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> I think we need to see a picture of the rs with its new spoiler
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


I wish I could upload a nice picture of my RS with its spoiler extension fitted, but unfortunately there is more bad news from the bodyshop today after they have had my car for the day 

Will update fully later.


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, it hasn't been sorted. I dropped the car off at 10 this morning and agreed to pick it up at half 4, as they wanted as long as possible for the bonding of the part to the spoiler. So after wasting as much time as possible in the area, I returned back. As I walked in I could see my car parked with the part attached, had a quick look and was immediately annoyed once again. I could see what looked like sanded scratches all over it and the odd deeper scratch.

The guy came out and immediately told me it wasn't good news; he told me the paint was all good and everything was going well, until they applied the bonding sealant and pressed down their clamps onto the part (with soft rags between the part and clamps). When they took the clamps off apparently the satin paint was once again marked. He now suggests there may be a problem with the satin paint itself, as they have painted thousands of parts with the satin and never seen these issues, apparently (tbf everytime I've been there they have had a range of high end cars, fitted with either gloss or satin parts painted by them!)

So, what they suggest or what they've asked for is for me to leave my car with them for a couple of days at least for them to get it done properly! I told the guy straight away this ain't happening, for a start I love about 45 mins away and I'm not at all comfortable leaving my bright blue RS sitting on an industrial site in the hands of other people. Secondly, it has been such a massive inconvenience as I've made at least 6 trips there now, whilst taking 2 days off where I would usually be getting overtime, also including the couple of full tanks I've had to put it (the car is very thirsty!).

What would you lot do in this situation? The next time the car is there, the main guy is going to get the "rep" down to inspect he part and the paint they supply, not sure what that will do.

At the moment if I do decide to go back seeing as they should rectify this issue, I will suggest they take the car in the morning and repaint it on the car, and give it the day to dry and I will pick it up in the afternoon- I don't see why they need it for days now as the problem was the bonding, as each time the clamps have damaged the finish. (But what makes me cringe is they got the pink sealant all over my bodywork and even coated my Alcantara steering wheel in it  so not massively confident of them painting it on the car!


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Didn't realise the size of that post! Bravo if you get through it all!


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

In this situation I would ask for a refund and go elsewhere, for sure it's difficult to bond newly painted parts onto a vehicle without damage, I'd personally have painted the part while on the car to avoid damage refitting.

I'd just go elsewhere personally, keep us updated, it will all get sorted eventually


----------



## KRaikkonenNo1 (Sep 7, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> In this situation I would ask for a refund and go elsewhere, for sure it's difficult to bond newly painted parts onto a vehicle without damage, I'd personally have painted the part while on the car to avoid damage refitting.
> 
> I'd just go elsewhere personally, keep us updated, it will all get sorted eventually


I'm at the stage now where I'm not sure I trust them to paint it while it's on the car, as they will have to take it back down to the base sanding etc. And in the location it is, I don't trust that they won't overspray onto my paint or something.

My current preferred option is to use the company that wrapped my roof in satin (who did a good job), and get them to wrap the spoiler - it will be the exact same finish then, and a wrap will then get rid of the imperfections that the body shop have left when they attempted to smooth the part down. Only problem here is, I doubt the bodyshop will foot the bill for this/also think they will try and persuade me out of a refund and want to rectify it themselves.

Half tempted to not go back and suck up the £100 lost and get it sorted properly somewhere else!


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Best outcome would be for the bodyshop to sand/ prep the part so it's as smooth as possible and give you a refund for the paintwork, this will mean you're back to square 1 (except for loss of time/ fuel) but then have it wrapped. At least with it wrapped you wont have the same problems when fitting


----------

